# Pentax MG



## thebasedsloth (Mar 8, 2012)

Just ordered a Pentax MG off of ebay, 50mm lens and flash included.
Anything I should know about this camera before I go out and shoot?


----------



## usayit (Mar 8, 2012)

The MG is the low end entry level camera of its time period.  Its shutter only has three settings: 1/100, Auto-Aperture, Bulb.  Hence you'll need a battery.  Other than that... if its in good condition there's really nothing else to know but go out and use it.


----------



## thebasedsloth (Mar 8, 2012)

The film advance lever wont go past the halfway mark, Do you know why?
I got it to work, once, The viewfinder opened and I was able to activate the shutter, but now it just stops and wont go past halfway and the shutter wont activate and the viewfinder is blacked out


----------



## thebasedsloth (Mar 8, 2012)

The film advance lever wont go past the halfway mark, Do you know why?<br>I got it to work, once, The viewfinder opened and I was able to activate the shutter, but now it just stops and wont go past halfway and the shutter wont activate and the viewfinder is blacked out


----------



## Sw1tchFX (Mar 8, 2012)

is there a fresh battery in it? set the knob to 100X or bulb and see if it releases it. Those are the only two mechanical modes. 

I have two of these, one was given to me with a 50mm f/1.4, 2x converter and a sigma 70-something. The 50 sucks, and the first MG broke on me, I got the 2nd off ebay for $15 and the door is a little finicky when closing now. The only way to get exposure compensation is to use the ISO dial. Center weighted meter is OK, I overexpose my film a little more with it than I do my Nikons. Otherwise, it's a cheap way to get your chome-body-manual-camera fix.

The Pentax-M 50mm f/1.4 I have, is probably one of the worst 50mm's i've ever used. The images wide open are abysmally soft.


----------



## usayit (Mar 8, 2012)

Sw1tchFX said:


> The Pentax-M 50mm f/1.4 I have, is probably one of the worst 50mm's i've ever used. The images wide open are abysmally soft.



You should get that checked....  Both of mine are pretty darn sharp and its a pretty well regarded lens:

SMC Pentax-M 50mm F1.4 Reviews - M Prime Lenses - Pentax Lens Reviews & Lens Database


----------



## Derrel (Mar 9, 2012)

thebasedsloth said:


> The film advance lever wont go past the halfway mark, Do you know why?<br>I got it to work, once, The viewfinder opened and I was able to activate the shutter, but now it just stops and wont go past halfway and the shutter wont activate and the viewfinder is blacked out



I have used two different MG's....the film advance mechanism is EXCEEDINGLY FLIMSY, and quite often breaks....it is an incredibly,incredibly gutless design. Four times, we had two different MG's break down because the lips of reloadable 35mm bulk film cartridges were too tight. Pentax created perhaps the single most unreliable 35mm SLR of the decade when they built the MG the way they did...it's just so,so,so easy to break the film advance linkage on an MG. If you can get the camera to advance the film, be VERY cautious!!! NEVER, ever force an MG to advance the film if it does not want to do so freely and easily. (I shot one of my favorite 35mm B&W film photos on an MG, back in 1983!!!)


----------



## thebasedsloth (Mar 9, 2012)

Haha nevermind guys, this camera is more trouble than its worth. I wasted a roll of film yesterday trying to get this thing to work, so i'm just gonna use it as a paperweight or something now.

Whats a DECENT pentax Slr I could get for a resonable price? (about $100) Preferably one with more manual controls, or maybe all manual controls.
I guess I don't need another lens because I have the one that came on this P.O.S...

Edit: 
Also, It's not a pentax f/1.4, it's like a pentax f/2?


----------



## usayit (Mar 9, 2012)

I collect Pentax cameras... the issue any old camera is that the condition can vary quite differently from camera to camera.  Depending on how it was stored and cared.   I have a Asahiflex from 1952 in working condition but I also have a 80s camera frozen (like yours) because if was stored in a humid basement.  My favorite cameras are from 50-70s but I always factor in CLA / repair / service if the camera is to be a user.  The same goes for lenses....   This is why buying vintage cameras sight unseen (online) can be a bit of risk.  The MG really isn't "that" bad and the problems you have encountered can happen with ANY camera of any brand.

My favorite Pentax in M mount is the K1000.   They were made from 70s all the way up until mid 1990s.   Earlier ones had better feel and quality but will most likely need CLA.  Later ones of course will have a better chance of being in working condition but they did cut some corners in manufacturing.  You won't have any autoexposure (assuming not the ES version).  It was one of the longest running and most sold cameras in the world.... (still being made by off brand chinese manufacturers) so they will be cheap and plentiful.


----------



## Sw1tchFX (Mar 9, 2012)

Just get a K1000, the ultimate in student photographic tools.


----------

